# New Polaris general 1000



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just picked up this 2016 general 1000. It is awesome. Thanks to Blake and crew @ woods cycle country for taking care of me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks sharp


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice, I'm thinking about one myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wish it was capable of sitting three.. Fine Machine there...


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! Cant wait to hear some reviews on them... might have to sell the ranger!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

they look awesome, they basically refined the design I created, I have a 2011 900 rzr with a midsized ranger bed on it lol


----------

